# Family dispute vacation spot



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

My family is going to go on vacation in 2 years, my brother wants to go to Hawaii for Christmas, I want to go to Alaska during the summer, my parents are staying neutral and we need to decide, what would you guys do?


Alaska, land of the midnight sun
Or 
Hawaii, the tropical island with sharks, centipedes, and other poisonous insects

You can tell witch side I am on.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Alaska :thumbup:


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends what the plans are during the vacation. Hawaii would be a good break from the cold winter , but Alaska would be cool too. What would you do in Alaska ?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Been to both, but Hawaii takes the cake!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm all for Alaska. Such wild natural beauty there.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

would have to be Alaska for me. i would love to go.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to do Alaska but I parents just decided we would have to do a winger trip because my brother would be getting ready for college during the summer


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Uh Oh! Wouldn't want to do Alaska in the winter. I would definitely choose Hawaii in that case. When do we leave?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Christmas time 2016. 

I wish I could make time go faster!!


----------



## Susanr822 (Feb 27, 2013)

Alaska for sure!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I would go to the Turks and Caicos islands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

